# Ruthless - Juice Reviews



## Calvinh (3/1/17)

Hi all,

I could not seem to find a thread for the Ruthless juices reviews so created this one so i can review a juice i got from them.

Please can it get moved if i have missed where it was ?


----------



## Calvinh (3/1/17)

Company: *Ruthless
*
Product Name: *Funnel Cake Factory - Strawberry Whipped
*
Product Image:







Reviewer: *@Calvinh*

Mod: *Ijust S*
Watts/Volts: *Standard*

Atomiser: *0.3ohm*
Coil Resistance: *Standard*

Strength: *3 mg*
Blend: *70/30*
Price: *R 249.00 for 30ml = R 8.30 per ml*
Website: http://vapeshop.co.za/Funnel-Cake-by-Ruthless?search=funnel cake

Website blurb: *The most decadent carnival dessert is right out of the fryer and ready for you to enjoy. It's smothered in freshly picked strawberries and topped with whipped cream and a cherry on top.*

Reviewer Notes: *This liquid is the S%$# ! Very sweet though but i have no idea what the hell a funnel cake tastes like but its an awesome taste on the inhale and on the exhale you get the sweet strawberry and creamy taste. Needles to say i went through this bottle VERY quick i will be buying it in the future again. AMAZING flavour.*

Similar to: *Hmmm other Strawberry desert type flavors but better. *

Avoid if: *You dont like sweeter vapes/strawberry.*

5) holy freaking nom batman : *this is super nom*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (3/1/17)

Thanks for sharing your review @Calvinh !

It appears that there is no other Ruthless Juice Review thread , so let this henceforth be the place where Ruthless juices are reviewed.

Thanks for creating the thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Calvinh (3/1/17)

Company: *Ruthless*

Product Name: *Vapin Goodies - Dreamy Berries*

Product Image:





Reviewer: *@Calvinh*

Mod: *Ijust S*
Watts/Volts: *Standard*

Atomiser: *0.3ohm*
Coil Resistance: *Standard*

Strength: *3 mg*
Blend: *70/30*
Price: *R 600.00 for 120ml = R 5.00 per ml*
Website: http://www.vapeking.co.za/vapin-goodies-dreamy-berries-120ml-3mg-vape-king.html

Website blurb: *Ripe & juicy strawberries heavily layered atop a slightly crisped, golden sheet of perfectly baked, decadent pie crust all finished off with a heavy-handed dollop of thick & fluffy whipped cream.*

Reviewer Notes: *By FAR hands DOWN the best liquid i have had thus far ! Finished the 120ml in a FLASH and the taste OH my........ On the inhale you get the crusty creamy taste and on the exhale the strawberry and cream comes through. This STUFF rocks so much so that my mouth waters when i see the damn picture above. When my wallets allows it again i would not hesitate to get another bottle of this. Perhaps if they are EVER on special i would be the first to know @Stroodlepuff 

Apologies about the STOCK image i had this flavor a while ago and im pretty sure i even vaped the box and bottle.*

Similar to: *Nothing reaches the 7 Stars this does for me.*

Avoid if: *You dont like sweeter vapes/strawberry.*

5) holy freaking nom batman : *this is super nom (Like Hide in a closet and sniff it nom)*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (5/2/17)

Ruthless juices always rock. IMHO

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (10/5/19)

​
*Collaboration between RUTHLESS E LIQUID and GOST VAPOR – GOLD - BLACK
*
The above picture is of the front of the bottle, but the names of both companies appear on either side, as can be seen
in the picture below.


​
International

Purchased from: Drip Society (who, sad to say, have since closed)
Price: R390 / 120ml

*Flavour Description: *
“A delectable crunchy coffee cookie topped with just the right amount of caramelized flavor”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg

Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W


First the juice will be reviewed, followed by a few interesting facts about Ruthless E Liquid.

*My comments: *

One might wonder why the juice is called Gold - *Black*. I think it's because there is another Ruthless & Gost - Gold juice, called Gold - Red (it's a fruit flavour). 

Before even trying the juice I was impressed, because an extra two empty bottles were in the box. One really needs this with 120ml, as one doesn't want to keep opening and closing the original bottle. I've come across one or two international juice makers who supply an extra bottle, but it is not common - and this is the first time (for me) where* two *bottles have been supplied. 

May I add that one of our local juice makers, Joose, supplies an extra empty bottle if a 500ml bottle is ordered. 
Thank you @Naeemhoosen! Perhaps there are others of which I'm unaware. 

These are the bottles which were supplied by Ruthless and Gost. *Note: The handwritten label is my own.*



​
This juice is described as “delectable” and that is an understatement. I’m not a huge fan of coffee biscuits or coffee-cake juice, because the coffee flavour is usually muted, but not in this case. The warm, smooth, rich coffee/caramel flavour fills the mouth and the taste remains on the tongue for a long time thereafter. After 15 minutes without vaping I could still taste it. How much longer it would remain I don't know, since temptation got the better of me.

More often than not, caramel overpowers other flavours, but here it truly is “just the right amount”. Coffee is the predominant flavour, while a light caramel lurks in the background. It is slightly sweet which is to be expected because of the caramel.

In conclusion, Gold – Black is a juice to be savoured, not just vaped.

*Would I buy this juice again: * Without hesitation!








Ruthless employs “culinary trained flavorists”

The manufacturing facility is 40,000 sq ft (3,716 sq m according to Google)

They are capable of manufacturing more than 30,000 bottles per day.
https://www.ruthlessvapor.com/pages/e-liquid-manufacturer

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/5/19)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] This thread, which was started by someone else a long time ago, should be under International Juice Reviews, not local.

*EDIT:* It was started long before you separated juice reviews into Local and International.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/5/19)

Hooked said:


> g0g This thread, which was started by someone else a long time ago, should be under International Juice Reviews, not local.
> 
> *EDIT:* It was started long before you separated juice reviews into Local and International.



Thanks very much for the head up @Hooked 
It has now been moved to International

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

